# Javascript - Font Style und Color Änderung



## aldimeola1122 (22. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich möchte mein Javascript Kode Font Style und Color ändern. 

Die Farbe und Stil möchte ich folgende Texte(in Array) ändern.

Wie kann ich das machen? 

Danke im Voraus


```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">

<!-- Begin
var a = Math.random() + ""
var rand1 = a.charAt(5)
quotes = new Array
quotes[1] = "Ağlayın su yükselsin, belki kurtulur gemi."
quotes[2] = "Gecesi sünbül kokan türkçesi bülbül kokan, istanbul, istanbul..."
quotes[3] = "Kendi kendimizin altında kalmamalıyız ki cemiyetin üstüne çıkalım."
quotes[4] = "Tohum ek, vermezse toprak utansın."
quotes[5] = "Çile kapısından erişilecek dünyayı bilseydin, yatağını yorganını satardın."
quotes[6] = "Sakarya, saf çocuğu masum Anadolu’nun,divânesi ikimiz kaldık Allah yolunun."
quotes[7] = "Arı bal yapar fakat balı izah edemez, tıpkı ağaçtan düşen elmanın yerçekimi kanunundan habersiz olduğu gibi."
quotes[8] = "Anladım ki sanat Allah'ı aramakmış gerisi çelik çomakmış."
quotes[9] = "Tam otuz yil saatim islemis ben durmusum gokyuzunden habersiz ucurtma uçurmuşum."
quotes[0] = "Bütün insanlığı dövsen havanda, zerre zerre herkes yine yalınız."
var quote = quotes[rand1]
document.write(quote);
// End -->
</SCRIPT>
```


----------



## Atze (22. Jun 2010)

wenn ich die frage richtig verstehe, möchtest du den verschiedenen Sätzen Schriften und Farben geben?
die ausgabe ist warscheinlich html, oder? dann brauchst du folgende tags:

SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Elemente zur Textstrukturierung / Ältere Elemente zur Schriftformatierung


----------



## aldimeola1122 (22. Jun 2010)

Ja, die Ausgabe ist HTML
Ich möchte Farbe und Schrifte in Javascript ändern.


----------



## Atze (23. Jun 2010)

schau mal hier rein

SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / style


----------



## aldimeola1122 (23. Jun 2010)

Danke , aber es funktioniert nicht, oder ich konnte nicht schaffen.
Ich habe erste Array wie folgendes gemacht, aber es führt nicht aus.

```
<!-- Begin
var a = Math.random() + ""
var rand1 = a.charAt(5)
quotes = new Array
quotes[1].style.backgroundColor="#FF9933" = "Aglayin su yükselsin, belki kurtulur gemi."
quotes[2] = "Gecesi sümbül kokan türkçesi bülbül kokan, istanbul, istanbul..."
quotes[3] = "Kendi kendimizin altinda kalmamaliyiz ki cemiyetin üstüne çikalim."
quotes[4] = "Tohum ek, vermezse toprak utansin."
quotes[5] = "Çile kapisindan erisilecek dünyayi bilseydin, yatagini yorganini satardin."
quotes[6] = "Sakarya, saf çocugu masum Anadolu’nun, divânesi ikimiz kaldik Allah yolunun."
quotes[7] = "Tereddüt edersen bacaklarin seni tasimaz. “Yürüyecegim” de, bas ve yürü!"
quotes[8] = "Anladim ki sanat Allah'i aramakmis gerisi çelik çomakmis."
quotes[9] = "Tam otuz yil saatim islemis ben durmusum gokyüzünden habersiz uçurtma uçurmusum."
quotes[0] = "Bütün insanligi dövsen havanda, zerre zerre herkes yine yaliniz."
var quote = quotes[rand1]
document.write(quote);
// End -->
```


----------



## faetzminator (23. Jun 2010)

Ist auch kein Wunder, du sollst auch XHTML Code schreiben und sonst nichts...

```
quotes[1] = '<span style="[hier deine CSS eigenschaften...]">Aglayin su yükselsin, belki kurtulur gemi.</span>'
```


----------



## aldimeola1122 (23. Jun 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Bemühung, jetzt funktioniert es.


----------

